# Neuer Bencher



## mak111 (9. März 2013)

moin moin die herren und damen . 

wollte mich mal kurz vor stellen , da ich im aprill oder mai mit dem benchen anfangen werde . 

ich bin markus und wohne genau zwischen hamburg und lübeck . bin 30 jahre alt und arbeite als maschienen fahrer für roboter .

werde erstmal mit sockel 775 und 2d benches anfangen . ein asus rampage extreme und ein asus comander für die p4 und celerons , habe ich schon zusammen und ca. 15 cpus .

nu kommt anfang aprill noch der pot vom roman . dann sollte ich fast alles haben . 

haben wir auch bencher aus dem hohen norden ( S-H , HH , meckpomm )  ?

suche noch meines gleichen , zwecks session . 

mfg markus


----------



## Vaykir (9. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*

Hallo und willkommen im PCGH Extreme Team 
Den einzigen, den ich kenne, der da oben bei dir wohnen könnte ist Icke&Er.


----------



## mak111 (9. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*

schauen wir mal vieleicht lässt sich ja noch einer finden ....

steht ja leider nix drinne wo der her kommt .


----------



## Gast20190124 (9. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*

was erreicht man damit? also mit deinem Vorhaben?


----------



## mak111 (9. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*

spaß haben 

oder was soll ich erreichen ? 

carlson_hb was machst du den mit deinem rechner ?


----------



## Ü50 (9. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*

@Blechdesigner wohnt auch im hohen Norden soweit ich weis.


----------



## Gast20190124 (9. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*

Ne Mischung aus Zocken und arbeiten. ich meine aber eher warum man bencht? bzw sich dafür extra so zubehör zulegt. Welche Erkenntnisse zieht man daraus?

Ich schraub ja auch keine  Glühbirnen verschiedenster Leistungen in die Fassung und teste bis sie mir abrauchen.


----------



## mak111 (9. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*

mir macht es spaß und habe noch nie mit dice ln2 usw gebencht .

genauso wie dir bestimmt das spielen spaß bringt . was dir genauso wenig bringt wie das benchen . 

welche erkenntnise ich daraus ziehen werde weiß ich noch nicht . das sollten eher erfahrenne bencher erzählen können

wäre cool wenn blechdesigner aus meiner ecke kommt.

mfg markus

ps: sollten so 2 stunden zum blechdesigner mit dem auto sein  ( schon viel dichter als die meißten )


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Ne Mischung aus Zocken und arbeiten.


Dafür hat man doch nen PC 



carlson_hb schrieb:


> ich meine aber eher warum man bencht?


Ist für andere wie Zocken u. Arbeiten.



carlson_hb schrieb:


> bzw sich dafür extra so zubehör zulegt.


Ist wie ein neues Spiel was man sich kauft ( bietet auch Spaß oder aber auch Frust, je nachdem)



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Welche Erkenntnisse zieht man daraus?


Welche Erkenntnis zieht man aus Spielen?



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Ich schraub ja auch keine  Glühbirnen verschiedenster Leistungen in die Fassung und teste bis sie mir abrauchen.


Das mache ich auch nebenbei , die gehen schneller kaputt als ne CPU beim Benchen.


----------



## Matti OC (10. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*

*Hi, carlson_hb, weil es uns einfach Spaß macht, dass maximale raus zuhohen.

lg Matti

*


----------



## Moose83 (10. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*

Genau, und um Grenzerfahrungen beim OC zu machen und auch mal übers Limit bei ner CPU zu gehen
No risk no fun


----------



## Lubke (12. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*

@carlson_hb: ja is unglaublich, was mache menschen so tun... gibt so verrückte, die gehn in freizeitparks oder zocken oder machen urlaub... *warum machen die sowas? was bringt es ihnen? * die welt is schon verrückt


----------



## NPG (12. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*



Matti OC schrieb:


> *Hi, carlson_hb, weil es uns einfach Spaß macht, dass maximale raus zuhohen.
> 
> lg Matti
> 
> *


 
das währe übertakten


----------



## Moose83 (12. März 2013)

*AW: neuer bencher*

 Übertakten und Extreme Benchen ist net das gleiche^^ Ich gehe zum Beispiel auch übers Limit, und wenns das letzte ist, was eine CPU erlebt


----------



## Accipiper (30. September 2013)

Hi, ich würde mich hier einfach mal melden, da ich auch in MVP wohne (Rostock) und auch Einsteigen möchte. Derzeit bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden System zum Benchen, da ich nicht mein 3D System zerstören will .

Ich hab hier noch ne GTX650 Ti rumliegen, will aber eh erst mal nur 2D machen, ansonsten brauche ich noch alles was bei etwa 150 Euro doch eher schwierig ist, aber mal sehen ...


----------



## Nachtelf (30. September 2013)

mak111 schrieb:


> haben wir auch bencher aus dem hohen norden ( S-H , HH , meckpomm )  ?
> 
> suche noch meines gleichen , zwecks session .
> 
> mfg markus


 
Herzlich willkommen!

...und ich komme aus Kiel


----------



## der8auer (30. September 2013)

Willkommen


----------

